# Onaanwerfbaar



## eno2

Hoe zou je iemand noemen die door de aard van zijn curriculum en persoonlijke (wan)toestand onaanwerfbaar geworden is voor werkgevers?

Het woord bestaat niet. Zelfs aanwerfbaar bestaat niet (voor Van Dale).

Google geeft slechts drie resultaten, ik kan ze jullie dus gemakkelijk binnen één quote  aanbieden.


> *Zoekresultaten*
> *'Een 'Oostenrijker' is onaanwerfbaar voor centrale bank' | De Tijd*
> www.tijd.be/r/t/1/id/8966464?highlight=apple
> 27 sep. 2010 - Een Oostenrijkse econoom is per definitie _onaanwerfbaar_ voor een centrale bank, aangezien hij er voor pleit om die af te schaffen.'.
> *Belgische gezinnen rijkste van Europa: gemiddeld vermogen van 450 ...*
> forum.politics.be › Algemeen › Europa
> 4 feb. 2016 - 20 berichten - ‎7 auteurs
> Een ir. of Dr. die "met moeite rondkomen", die werken ofwel niet, of zijn door hun persoonlijkheid _onaanwerfbaar_ geworden. Startsalaris voor ...
> *leven van een uitkering zou zonder schaamte moeten zijn - Pagina ...*
> ns29032.ovh.net › Themafora › Maatschappij en samenleving
> 19 dec. 2016 - 20 berichten - ‎6 auteurs
> Ik kan niet begrijpen dat u dergelijk gedrag nog verdedigt, wie kan maar niet wil werken, omdat je jezelf als "_onaanwerfbaar_" verklaart, zonder ...



Die van De Tijd is wel opmerkelijk, de andere twee komen uit hetzelfde forum, en op een forum is het taalgebruik veel rekkelijker.


----------



## eno2

Eerlijk gezegd lijkt dit op een ostracisme van de betekenis van onaanwerfbaar, alsof zoiets niet bestaat of niet zou mogen bestaan -tenzij iemand met een gelijkwaardige formulering komt.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ongeschikt?


----------



## eno2

Ongeschikt is te beknopt als synoniem.
Onaanwerfbaar= totaal en definitief ongeschikt voor aanwerving.
 Je moet dan zeggen:  Een Oostenrijker is totaal ongeschikt voor aanwerving bij de  centrale bank.
Ongeschikt op zich bevat dus het verband met  aanwerving niet is ook lang niet zo sterk. In het geval van die Oostenrijker bv. klinkt  ongeschikt als een verbloeming van het bedoelde.
Afijn, de technische term voor "ongeschikt" ten opzichte van "onafwendbaar" is waarschijnlijk. "een hyponiem".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Oninzetbaar.


----------



## eno2

> _inzetbaar_ bijv.naamw.Uitspraak: [ɪn'zɛtbar] als je beschikbaar bent om iets te doen .


Encyclo

Onaanwerfbaren zijn wel degelijk beschikbaar, ze worden door de aanwervende partij als onaaanwerfbaar beschouwd.


----------



## bibibiben

Eens met Brownpaperbag. De omschrijving _ongeschikt _moet het zien te rooien_. _En anders _niet in te zetten, oninzetbaar _of _niet-inzetbaar. _Overigens kun je persoonlijk denken beschikbaar te zijn, terwijl de andere partij denkt dat je tot een niet in te zetten soort mensen behoort. Gaat heel goed samen.


----------



## eno2

Absoluut niet.
Ongeschikt en oninzetbaar zijn niet specifiek voor aanwervingen en zoals ik zei dus véel ruimer.
Maar goed, jullie hebben het gemakkelijk onaanwerfbaar te verwerpen natuurlijk, aangezien het (nog) niet bestaat.

De beste weg uit de armoede is werk. Maar daklozen bijvoorbeeld zijn onaanwerfbaar omdat ze zo bekeken worden. Door de aanwervende partij. Niet per definitie ongeschikt en nog minder oninzetbaar.

Iemand die bij 200 sollicitaties bot vangt kan tot het besluit komen dat hij wellicht onaanwerfbaar geacht wordt door  het patronaat maar zal zichzelf daarom niet noodzakelijk als ongeschikt zien of oninzetbaar. Nee, die kwalificaties hoeft hij niet noodzakelijk over te nemen. Hij/zij kan gerust nog 200 sollicitaties doen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Iemand die bij 200 sollicitaties bot vangt kan tot het besluit komen dat hij wellicht onaanwerfbaar geacht wordt door  het patronaat maar zal zichzelf daarom niet noodzakelijk als ongeschikt zien of oninzetbaar. Nee, die kwalificaties hoeft hij niet noodzakelijk over te nemen. Hij/zij kan gerust nog 200 sollicitaties doen.



De wervende partij ziet de dakloze als niet in te zetten en zal hem of haar niet aanwerven. De dakloze zal zichzelf wel als inzetbaar zien en dus ook als een aan te werven medewerker.

_Aanwerfbaar_ heeft hetzelfde nadeel als _inzetbaar_. _Inzetbaar _heeft echter als voordeel dat het een bestaand woord is. De stap naar _oninzetbaar_ of anders _niet-inzetbaar_ is dus kleiner.


----------



## eno2

(On)aanwerfbaar  heeft wel het voordeel van de specificiteit van het aanwerven.

Inzetten daarentegen....



> Van Dale
> betekenis 9
> in actie laten komen
> •troepen, arbeidskrachten inzetten



Inzetten inzetten in de betekenis van aanwerven is dus nogal oneigenlijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Het adjectief _inzetbaar_ heeft een betekenis die goed past: _beschikbaar voor het verrichten van werk e.d. _Een term als _moeilijk inzetbaar_ wordt in Nederland ook algemeen gebruikt voor werkzoekenden die werkgevers om diverse redenen niet graag aannemen. _Moeilijk plaatsbaar, niet-plaatsbaar _of _onplaatsbaar _wordt eveneens regelmatig gezegd.

In Nederland wordt overigens altijd _iemand in dienst nemen _of _iemand aannemen _gezegd, zelden _iemand aanwerven, _een term die in Vlaanderen duidelijk veel populairder is. Alleen dat gegeven maakt al dat _onaanwerfbaar_ in Nederland bijzonder weinig kans van slagen maakt.


----------



## eno2

OK neem ik aan,  maar zoals ik al zei wordt hier zo te zien van TWEE walletjes gegeten:



> inzetbaar
> in·zet·baar
> bijvoeglijk naamwoord
> ingezet(9) kunnende worden, beschikbaar voor het verrichten van werk e.d.


Van Dale

Ingezet worden gebeurt door de werkgever
Beschikbaar zijn ligt uitsluitend  bij de werknemer.
Mijn CEO zei ooit tegen mij over het werk: "beschikbaarheid is alles"
Vandaar dat ik in weekends, vrije dagen en op feestdagen werd opgebeld.
Ik werd echter helemaal niet ingezet zoals ik het graag had gehad.

En ONINZETBAAR staat al helemaal niet in Van Dale.

Eerlijk gezegd lijkt dit op een ostracisme,  alsof zoiets niet bestaat of niet zou mogen bestaan -tenzij iemand met een gelijkwaardige formulering komt.

Ik blijf bij het nut van het eenduidige onaanwerfbaar in de overeenkomstige sollicitatiecontext. OK, misschien  alleen in het Zuiden dan.

De oninzetbaarheid van arbeidskrachten voor bepaalde taken kan bijvoorbeeld te wijten zijn aan een arbeidsconflict of aan arbeidsovereenkomsten die dat beletten. Dat is veel algemener. Maar goed, laat het Noorden dat dan gebruiken (alhoewel het ook niet bestaat).

Iemand met decorumverlies is ongeschikt voor de arbeidsmarkt en oninzetbaar op de arbeidsmarkt. Voor iemand die al tot de arbeidsmarkt behoort zal het veel voeten in de aarde hebben voor die oninzetbaarheid en ongeschiktheid vastgesteld en bekrachtigd wordt na het optreden van decorumverlies bij de werker. Bij aanwervingen zal echter onmiddellijk blijken  dat iemand met decorumverlies onaanwerfbaar is. Onaanwerfbaarheid is heel specifiek in de context van sollicitaties en aanwervingen. Ongeschiktheid en oninzetbaarheid voor arbeid beperkt zich nu eenmaal helemaal niet tot de context van aanwervingen en in dienst nemingen. Onaanwerfbaarheid wel.

PS: Overigens begrijp ik niet wat Van Dale aangeeft met die (9) in de definitie. Die (9) linkt nergens naar.


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij gaat het alleen maar over de noodzaak van dat neologisme. Is die specifieke betekenis van jouw woord dermate belangrijk dat alternatieven als "inzetbaar" niet voldoen? Mij stoort dat "onaanwerfbaar" focust [lijkt te focussen] op de procedure, minder op de inhoudelijke criteria die leiden tot "onaanwerfbaar", terwijl het m.i. net daarover gaat: iets in hun achtergrond maakt dat ze weinig kans maken, niet "in aanmerking komen voor aanwerving", niet '"voldoen aan..."... We proberen vooral iemand te vinden die we in dienst kunnen nemen (aanwerven)...


----------



## eno2

Werkgevers vinden algauw dat b.v. iemand boven de vijftig en  een paar jaar in de werkloosheid onaanwerfbaar is. Inzetbaar zijn die profielen natuurlijk meestal nog wel.


----------



## ThomasK

Niet zo zeker, hoor, dat je daardoor het neologisme kunt verdedigen (als het argument steek zou houden, dan zou je het adj. terecht mogen uitvinden). Er wordt veeleer met argumenten gegoocheld, waardoor hun inzet niet meer lijkt te lonen - en dan zijn ze m.i.. niet meer inzetbaar, ogenschijnlijk toch.


----------



## eno2

Ik ga  mijn specifieke kritiek op inzetbaar i.v.m. aanwerven niet herhalen of uitbreiden. Het moet voldoende zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, oké. Maar volgens mij is er ergens verwarring in het spel: de werknemer kan (zou kunnen) eventueel wel aanwerven, maar wil eventueel niet. In mijn ogen is aanwerven een zaak van berekening van inzet-waarde (en andere criteria), en de mogelijkheid is er heel vaak. Dus: -baar vind ik niet evident...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Dus: -baar vind ik niet evident...


Begrijp ik niet goed.

Ik maak van de gelegenheid gebruik om aan te vullen  dat het niet enkel het persoonlijke curriculum kan zijn dat aanleiding geeft tot onaanwerfbaarbaarheid, waarmee ik begon in de openingspost.

Denk maar eens aan landen zoals Griekenland en Spanje, waar de jongerenwerkloosheid opliep tot 50% en meer.

Dat is systemische onaanwerfbaarheid van de helft van de jongere generatie te wijten aan crisissen in het kapitalistische systeem.


----------



## ThomasK

-baar lijkt te impliceren: kan (niet) worden aangeworven. Ik vind het geen zaak van kunnen maar van willen; dus is "-baar" niet evident voor mij. Of nog: als iemand met zo'n adjectief of nee, typering, opgezadeld wordt, dan lijkt mij dat het hopeloos wordt: hij is niet aan te werven, simpel. Dat lijkt mij te gek: misschien niet voor veeleisende jobs, maar heel zeker toch wel voor andere. 

Ik kom altijd weer bij  hetzelfde uit: aanwerven gaat over inzetten, en is gebaseerd op een oordeel over inzetbaarheid.


----------



## eno2

Inzetbaar is ook -baar en dus ook een zaak van willen?

Ik gebruik de gelegenheid om het begrip onaanwerfbaar nog een keer te verruimen, tot de reserve op de arbeidsmarkt deze keer, een reserve die er altijd zal zijn omdat de volledige tewerkstelling niet bestaat in het kapitalistisch systeem. De meeste mensen in de werfreserve zijn evenwel perfect inzetbaar.


----------



## ThomasK

-baar: bepaalde zaken kun je willen en kunnen, andere niet. Aanwerven is geen zaak van kunnen, lijkt mij, alleen van willen. (Ik kan mij vergissen...)


----------



## eno2

-baar is ontegensprekelijk verbonden met kunnen, dat is duidelijk als je de resem woorden op -baar bekijkt. 

Aanwerven ligt bij de werkgever. Goed bekeken is het zowel een zaak van willen als van kunnen. Net als afdanken. Ik hoop dat ik me niet vergis...

Als we natuurlijk voortdurend met de kwalificaties willen en kunnen van de werkgever op de sollicitant overspringen, dan schept dat verwarring...


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, ik geef op. Ik heb het gevoel dat aanwerven en afdanken de formele of procedurele (hm) varianten zijn van inzetten en niet meer willen inzetten, en dat dat misschien de verklaring biedt waarom "aanwerfbaar" niet hoeft.


----------



## eno2

Het gaat over onaanwerfbaar.  De Tijd gebruikte dat, en ik vond volkomen terecht.


----------

